# USB audio questions



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

feh said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I want to put together a USB stick for listening to tunes in the Cruze, which raises a couple questions...
> 
> ...



I have not tried playlists yet to see how well they work, but the tags work just fine.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I have not tried playlists yet to see how well they work, but the tags work just fine.


Are the tags used only for display purposes, or are they used to determine play order and album definition?

Thanks!


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

*answers*

FYI - did a little experimenting and the audio system recognizes play list files and also groups files by album, via ID3 tags.

Pretty slick.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Its a shame that we HAVE to convert our Itunes MP4 files though...PAIN IN THE ARSE!!!!

What software are you guys using to do this? I haven't checked (but I doubt it) if iTunes will do this.


----------

